# Why are revolvers better for high caliber rounds?



## Kincaid (Feb 27, 2011)

I've read that revolvers are better when it comes to very high-caliber rounds, such as the .464, .480, and .500. First, I'd like to know if this is true, and then why it's true. I've read that Desert Eagle semi-autos tend to jam frequently. 

I recently fired a S&W 44 Magnum revolver with a 6-inch barrel. The kick and general concussion of the blast was incredible. My shirt actually fluttered every time I shot a round. I was able to fire it one-handed without issue, but after only 20 rounds, my hand was fairly sore. I then fired a Ruger 44 Magnum revolver with a 7.5-inch barrel. Although still formidable, the kick was about half of the S&W, probably due to the heavier construction of the Ruger. After firing 50 rounds, my hand wasn't as sore as it was after the 20 with the S&W. 

As well as the above question, I'm wondering if Ruger is planning to make a .500 revolver in the near future. I took a look at the .480, but was told that finding ammo for it is a pain.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

This is pure speculation as I have no such experience with these guns as yourself or many other members. 

That said I'm fairly certain the following is correct, Revolvers are preferred for such large rounds because the only moving parts are the trigger, the firing pin, and the revolving assembly (drum? I dunno, like I said, revolvers aren't my thing) with a semi auto several other parts are factored in, on of which being using the recoil of the weapon to cycle the slide, extract, eject, cock chamber and lock a new round in the chamber. such LARGE rounds have so much force involved just engineering a weapon that can reliably even cycle would be a feat (the desert eagle FREQUENTLY breaks recoil springs *via my fav gun range*). The friction such a round would create in the mag, and then how forcible a recoil spring would need to be to chamber a round from the mag and withstand the force of the recoil, the endurance requiring of the locking unlocking assembly in whatever method they choose to manufacturer it in, there's quite a lot that would go into it, and ultimately you've got a large, heavy, and most likely unreliable weapon, as compared to a revolver which, like a pump action shotgun, is much expected to function properly EVERY time, no matter what. 

Again, it's speculation on my part. There's more thing's involved that I didn't bother going into, and there's more after that, I'm sure. But hopefully that generally answers you question. regardless, this nearly killed my buzz, and I'm done chatting, lol


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

First I'm no engineering expert.
Engineering a semiauto that will comfortably handle a really large magnum cartridge requires some very large parts to handle both the recoil and the pressures involved. Take a look a a Desert Eagle .50, not exactly small. Then factor in grip size, just how big would your hands need to be to hold on to a .500 S&W mag semiauto? A Coonan .357 semi auto will require reasonably large hands to get comfortable, now scale it up. Once you build something large and robust enough to handle a crazy big magnum cartridge, how much does it weigh? How many people will be willing to tote it around? I won't even start on cost and whether anyone could make money on them


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Kincaid said:


> I've read that revolvers are better when it comes to very high-caliber rounds, such as the .464, .480, and .500. First, I'd like to know if this is true, and then why it's true. . .


First, the "big" cartridges you mention are designed for revolvers. So, the cartridge has a rim that keeps it from dropping through the revolving cylinder. Semi-auto rounds have a "rim" too, but it is rebated. 
Meaning its rim diameter is the same or less than the case diameter. To make it simple (its not really), this helps in the design of the auto-loading mechanism. The big revolver cartridges are for hunting. 
These are the generalities. Exceptions can be found, but are not the norm.



Kincaid said:


> I recently fired a S&W 44 Magnum revolver with a 6-inch barrel. The kick and general concussion of the blast was incredible. . . I then fired a Ruger 44 Magnum revolver with a 7.5-inch barrel. . . kick was about half of the S&W, probably due to the heavier construction of the Ruger. After firing 50 rounds, my hand wasn't as sore. . . .


Again, simplistically, the "felt recoil" is mostly a combo of the cartridge muzzle energy, the weight of the gun, 
and "somewhat lesser design/construction factors" such as barrel length and grip design.



Kincaid said:


> As well as the above question, I'm wondering if Ruger is planning to make a .500 revolver in the near future. I took a look at the .480, but was told that finding ammo for it is a pain.


I'm not up on "Ruger 500" rumors. Making a ".500 Ruger" is a crap-shoot on new ammo sales. Making it in S&W .500 is "not pleasing" to company executives. The reverse is true for S&W. 
And in my opinion, the Ruger .480 is a dead cartridge. Ruger has stopped making their Super Redhawk in Ruger .480. It was an answer to a question no one was asking.
The Super Redhawk is offered in .44 Magnum and .454 Casull.

Although you can find ammo in .44 magnum designed for "personal self-defense", it's totally rare in .454 Casull. 
These are calibers designed for hunting or defense against REALLY big critters. Including grizzlies.

I have a Ruger Alaskan. It is the Super Redhawk with 2 1/2" barrel. Think of the "ultimate snubby".
It comes in either .44 mag or .454 Casull. Mine is in .454. It is my mountain hiking "trail gun".

Here's details on those two "big boy calibers".
Same hunting cartridge, Win Supreme Elite Dual Bond Jacketed Hollow Point.
.44 Mag, 20 rounds, $31.99, 240 grain bullet weight, 1300 fps muzzle velocity, 900 ft-lb muzzle energy.
.454 Casull, 20 rds, $41.49, 260 grain bullet weight, 1800 fps muzzle velocity, 1870 ft-lb muzzle energy.

The S&W calibers are fairly recent developments. Their new "top guy" wanted some "bests".
The S&W .500 was to be the "most powerful".
The S&W .460 was to be the "fastest".
The development guys were given a lot of money to satisfy the new boss. And did a good job.
As usual from me, far more "answer" than was needed. :smt1099
And as always, just my opinions. YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary).


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

There are lots of moving parts in a semi-auto that take a real beating during firing. The more powerful the cartridge, the heavier the parts need to be. Eventually it reaches the point to where the gun is too big to be practical. The rim of the cartridge also increases the size of the magazine and the grip. You could build a semi that fired a .500 S&W or .480 Ruger, but the grip would be immense and would probably hold less the 7 rounds.


----------

